# New Labs and Dosage Change



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Just had new labs done:

*TSH - 3.14* (0.450 - 4.500)

*FT4 - 1.63* (0.82 - 1.77)

*FT3 - 3.3* (2.0 - 4.4)

I'm a 28 year old male, and I've been on 125mcg of Synthroid for several years. My TSH has climbed from 1.8 to 3.14 in three or four months. I feel pretty lousy with hypo symptoms right now. My new doc increased my Synthroid dose to 137mcgs after these tests to try and address the TSH. I'm a little concerned because my FT4 is already pretty close to the top of the range. Is it a good move to try the increase, or should I ask for a different approach? I was considering asking to add a small dose of Amour to the Synthroid to get a small bump in T4 and T3 -- would that make more sense? This is all so confusing to me, and I've been learning more about the condition for years!

Obviously I'll listen to my doctor, but I would love the opinion of the members here for the sake of comparison. Especially if people have had experience with adding Amour to Synthroid.

Thanks!

Hypoman


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually, it would be better to add Cytomel (instead of Armour) to your Synthroid to boost your T3. But see how the 137 works for you...it might just do the trick, as long as it doesn't increase your T4 too much.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, agreed....you don't want to mix Synthroid and Armour. Either switch to Armour completely or add in Cytomel to the mix.

You still have a little wiggle room on that free t4 and your free t3 isn't bad...it's just about midpoint...I'd imagine you'd feel better with a slight bump. I would try the 137 first and see how it goes.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Okay. Awesome. I'll give 137 a shot and see how things go. I appreciate everyone's input!! Thanks!


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

I started the 137 dose today. Hoping it does the trick.

About how long would it take to notice Hyper symptoms, if it was a bit too high of a dose?


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm back with an update -- it's been 10 days on the 137 mcg dose, and I'm not feeling well. The first three days I felt great, but then things declined rapidly. I'm more tired and sore now than I was before, and I've gained about 5 pounds in what I'm assuming is water weight. I feel and look puffy and bloated all over. No change in diet or exercise. I'm also experiencing a general nervousness - it's not exactly anxiety - more of a low level constant "buzz" feeling.

I don't know what to do. I am definitely feeling worse, and not thrilled at the prospects of "riding it out." I'll be talking to my doctor about it, but I'm hoping to go back down to my previous dose, and look for another solution. Researching Armour pretty heavily.

Thoughts?

Thanks!

Hypoman


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Another update -- would love your thoughts. 137 mcg of Synthroid didn't agree with me (see above), so the Doc took me back down to 125 mcg about a month ago.

Then, exactly one week ago he agreed to start me on 5 mcg of Cytomel. I take all 5 mcgs in the morning along with my 125 mcgs of Synthroid. Like I said, it's been one week, and so far so good. I feel a little less foggy, a little less depressed, and I'm not feeling the anxiety or "rush" that some people have experienced on Cytomel. We'll see how the next few weeks go, and then how the labs look. I'll update then.

My question is, given my last labs (which I copied below) was 5 mcgs Cytomel a good choice? How long until I know if it's working or not?

*TSH - 3.14* (0.450 - 4.500)

*FT4 - 1.63* (0.82 - 1.77)

*FT3 - 3.3* (2.0 - 4.4)

Thanks!

Hypoman


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

I have only had one set of labs since starting Cytomel, and my FT3 had barely budged.....BUT I feel so much better on the Cytomel than I did with just Synthroid.....could still stand to have a little bump up......I take 5 mcgs first thing in the am and 5 mcgs in the afternoon.....am going to talk to the new doc I am seeing in July to see if I can get an increase.

Specifically, I started feeling better almost immediately with the cytomel.


----------



## Hypoman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Dolly. I'm glad you are feeling better with the addition of Cytomel. I too am feeling better after about a week and a half. The one thing I haven't tried is going the natural route with Armour. But if Cytomel + Synthroid does the trick, I'm happy with that. Would be nice to only take one pill though.

I'll update periodically with how I'm feeling on the Cytomel addition.

Thanks!

Hypoman


----------

